# Is it possible to delete all your posted images?



## GuyF (Jan 30, 2015)

I've looked around the site but I can't see if it's possible to delete all the images I've posted. Do I need to make a special request to the moderators?

Many thanks!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 30, 2015)

Look above the upper right corner of your post. You can go in and remove your post completely or you can go in and modify it. When modifying you go to attachments, where you can remove your image(s).


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 30, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Look above the upper right corner of your post. You can go in and remove your post completely or you can go in and modify it. When modifying you go to attachments, where you can remove your image(s).



I think he's looking for a way to delete his posted images without going through every post he's ever made one by one.

I imagine this is one of those things that is much more easily accomplished via something like phpmyadmin.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2015)

GuyF said:


> I've looked around the site but I can't see if it's possible to delete all the images I've posted.



Like your posts, you can delete them one by one. Hint: When in doubt, don't "attach" pictures, but put them somewhere else and link to them. This way, you stay in control and can remove all at once if required.


----------



## GuyF (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks all for the input.

Yeah, I was wondering if it was possible to delete all posted images at once.

I wonder if this option could be implemented?

Guy.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 1, 2015)

GuyF said:


> I wonder if this option could be implemented?



Afaik the site owner already stated he doesn't want bulk deletes as it disrupts the board too much.

Btw the current way is fine for me, the main feature is that you can delete your posts _at all_ no matter how long ago. Other boards insist on you only "editing" them (i.e. replacing with a near-empty post) or you cannot modify them at all - "we own all your content".


----------



## GuyF (Feb 1, 2015)

Marsu - yeah, I can understand how deletion could mess things up. I was thinking deleted images could be replaced with a generic "image no longer available" graphic or something.

Never mind, it was just a thought.

Regards.


----------

